# bearded dragon or rankin dragon



## Zantori (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi this is a bit of an awkward post but I had recently bought a baby bearded dragon 2 months ago
I love this little fella

however as Ive been on here I have heard and seen of rankin dragons or sometimes known as lawsons dragon I believe

And now I am starting to question whether or not I have purchased a baby bearded dragon or have a purchased a rankin dragon

How can I tell the difference between them both or will I not be able to tell until they get older?


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

If it's only 2 months it's hard to tell with out a picture for some of the ' experts ' to decide but as he grows if he stays roughly the same size as a TV remote ( I think ? ) also beardies have a very distinctive triangular shaped heads where as rankins are more round headed 

Upload a picture it might help you reach a verdict quicker : victory:


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

It's hard to tell apart when they're young, if you have the date of hatch you could possibly tell by the size. A beardies head will start to get very big and like a triangle, where the rankins head won't get big, you should 100% know in 6-8 months time though.
Pictures would be helpful


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

Here is my Vittikin's Dragon ( Mid shed ) Vittikins are a cross between Bearded Dragons and Rankins dragons , but still I think he is quite large at 14" , he could be classed as a small beardie , he'll be 2 at the end of June , if you look at his head it's not very triangular but still shows it but also has quite rounded edges .. :blush: Is this even helpful :blush: : victory:


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Scrimey said:


> [URL=http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj566/Scrimey17/DSCF9418_zpsf7541c9a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Here is my Vittikin's Dragon ( Mid shed ) Vittikins are a cross between Bearded Dragons and Rankins dragons , but still I think he is quite large at 14" , he could be classed as a small beardie , he'll be 2 at the end of June , if you look at his head it's not very triangular but still shows it but also has quite rounded edges .. :blush: Is this even helpful :blush: : victory:


and to confuse the matters more, chucks in a whole different possibility, now is it a rankins, beardie or vittikins:whistling2:


----------



## Zantori (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn well I have no idea now lol
its pattern looks identical to that last picture but im assuming that doesnt help

I would upload a picture if I knew how to by phone


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

If his patterning is the same as the image above then he isn't a rankins. Put up a pic and I'm sure we'll be able to tell. He's a pic or two of my 4-5 month old rankins for comparison.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

defo beardie!


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

tremerz97 said:


> defo beardie!


Calm down trem the op hasn't even posted a pic of their dragon yet! :lol2:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

c_1993 said:


> Calm down trem the op hasn't even posted a pic of their dragon yet! :lol2:


lol! i saw scrimeys and thought that that was the op's and i wasnt angry  even so i was wrong.... lol


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

tremerz97 said:


> lol! i saw scrimeys and thought that that was the op's and i wasnt angry  even so i was wrong.... lol


Scrimeys is a vittkins dragon not a beardie 
I didn't mean calm down cause you were angry :lol2: just jumping the gun a bit hah.


----------



## Zantori (Apr 4, 2013)

Mobile Photobucket

im hoping this works 
and hoping someone can confirm what i have


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Zantori said:


> Mobile Photobucket
> 
> im hoping this works
> and hoping someone can confirm what i have


I think you need a bigger picture, 

Maybe some of the rankin experts can tell from that one but too small for me.


----------



## Zantori (Apr 4, 2013)

Too small?

Well i have no idea what else i can do, it appesrs full screen for me
and it was a close photograph of my little fella

if someone could please let me know how to upload directly from my phone to this website i will have to wait until i can borrow someones computer

thanks for the advice so far though


----------



## Zantori (Apr 4, 2013)

Also if patterning can help
It has like an orange strip going past his ear
And the underbelly is white with silver lines going down
top part just looks like an ordinary sandy pattern

wasnt sure if certain patterns can help distinguish between the 2 species or not


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

It's no rankin, patters and colouring totally wrong. Could well have rankin blood in there somewhere but chances are its just a beardy. To early to be totally sure right now, for me anyway. Head shape isn't 100% convincing. Another shot of the head side on would help. Jon (xtremereptiles) is usually pretty good at this so maybe PM him if you're really in need. 

Edit: this may help you...


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Doesn't look like a rankin to me as said above the pattering and coloration still to young to describe really unless you get a zoom in photo we can't help sorry. 

What was the seller selling that as? And did you ask to see the parents if the parents were adults and around 11-12" then there rankins but if extremely larger then there beardies...


----------



## Vampurelord (Jun 1, 2016)

*I can't tell if mine are normal beardie or rankin*










These are my two dragons I got them same time but one is growing alot more then the other one.


----------



## Legless4Life (Jun 2, 2016)

My majestic beardie's name is POPCORN!!! Yah keep teh beardie.


----------



## Legless4Life (Jun 2, 2016)

Mine has orange stripe too. This IS a beardie.


----------

